# CLEAN ASS CAR VS PIECE OF SHIT CAR



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

IS IT FAIR TO HOP YOUR CAR THAT YOU HAVE THOUSANDS OF DOLLARS PUT INTO IT, WITH A CAR THAT HAS DENTS, BUCKLES, FUCKED UP INTERIOR, AND FADED PAINT,

WHAT IS YOUR OPINION??????????


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

its all about the inches..


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 6 2008, 10:39 PM~9626923
> *its all about the inches..
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Jan 7 2008, 12:36 AM~9626898
> *IS IT FAIR TO HOP YOUR CAR THAT YOU HAVE THOUSANDS OF DOLLARS PUT INTO IT, WITH A CAR THAT HAS DENTS, BUCKLES, FUCKED UP INTERIOR, AND FADED PAINT,
> 
> WHAT IS YOUR OPINION??????????
> *


Junk yard cars
:thumbsdown:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 6 2008, 10:41 PM~9626944
> *Junk yard cars
> :thumbsdown:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 6 2008, 11:41 PM~9626944
> *Junk yard cars
> :thumbsdown:
> *


IS IT A FAIR HOP????


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Jan 6 2008, 11:36 PM~9626898
> *IS IT FAIR TO HOP YOUR CAR THAT YOU HAVE THOUSANDS OF DOLLARS PUT INTO IT, WITH A CAR THAT HAS DENTS, BUCKLES, FUCKED UP INTERIOR, AND FADED PAINT,
> 
> WHAT IS YOUR OPINION??????????
> *



Why wouldnt it be fair, the way the car looks has nothing to do with how it performs.....that makes no sense, if you dont want to hop, dont hop.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jan 6 2008, 10:44 PM~9626966
> *Why wouldnt it be fair, the way the car looks has nothing to do with how it performs.....that makes no sense, if you dont want to hop, dont hop.
> *


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Jan 6 2008, 11:43 PM~9626964
> *IS IT A FAIR HOP????
> *



This makes no sense....


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jan 6 2008, 11:44 PM~9626966
> *Why wouldnt it be fair, the way the car looks has nothing to do with how it performs.....that makes no sense, if you dont want to hop, dont hop.
> *


ITS NOT ABOUT WANTING TO HOP...ITS ABOUT THIS HERE..."THEY HAVE NOTHING TO LOOSE IF THEY SHOOT A CYLINDER THROUGH THE HOOD..." DONT YOU THINK THE NEXT CAR SHOULD BE SOMEWHAT AS CLEAN AS YOU????????


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Jan 6 2008, 11:46 PM~9626989
> *ITS NOT ABOUT WANTING TO HOP...ITS ABOUT THIS HERE..."THEY HAVE NOTHING TO LOOSE IF THEY SHOOT A CYLINDER THROUGH THE HOOD..." DONT YOU THINK THE NEXT CAR SHOULD BE SOMEWHAT AS CLEAN AS YOU????????
> *



Fuck no, if your too scared then dont hop...so if its two clean show cars its fair? Like i said that makes no sense.....


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Jan 7 2008, 12:43 AM~9626964
> *IS IT A FAIR HOP????
> *


A hop is a hop, I just respect the clean hoppers more. I dont care much for hopping anyways its just a never ending argument.


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jan 6 2008, 11:48 PM~9627008
> *Fuck no, if your to scared then dont hop...so if its two clean show cars its fair? Like i said that makes no sense.....
> *


AINT NOBODY SCARED OVER HERE... I WAS JUST ASKING FOR AN OPINION..
IM NOT SAYIN SHOW CARS... IM SAYIN ATLEAST PAINT THE FUCKIN CAR AND HAVE DECENT INTERIOR


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 6 2008, 11:48 PM~9627011
> *A hop is a hop, I just respect the clean hoppers more. I dont care much for hopping anyways its just a never ending argument.
> *


UR RIGHT ABOUT THAT...ITS ALWAYS AN ARGUEMENT


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Jan 6 2008, 11:51 PM~9627035
> *AINT NOBODY SCARED OVER HERE... I WAS JUST ASKING FOR AN OPINION..
> IM NOT SAYIN SHOW CARS... IM SAYIN ATLEAST PAINT THE FUCKIN CAR AND HAVE DECENT INTERIOR
> *



But why wouldnt it be fair, if you want to throw a nice paint job on your car and your going to be hopping it then you know the risk of something fucking up. Just cause the other guy doesnt want to spend money on something he knows may get fucked up doesnt mean its not fair. So what happens if two cars with clean paint jobs hop and something fucks up?


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

I think your just trying to talk down on hoppers that dont have a clean paint job and nice interior, not really trying to ask a legit question. I would much rather see a clean car with nice paint, interior, and under carraige hopping, but to each his own....doesnt make it unfair :uh:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Jan 7 2008, 12:52 AM~9627045
> *UR RIGHT ABOUT THAT...ITS ALWAYS AN ARGUEMENT
> *


Just like this topic it will turn out to be an argument to.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jan 7 2008, 01:01 AM~9627123
> *I think your just trying to talk down on hoppers that dont have a clean paint job and nice interior, not really trying to ask a legit question. I would much rather see a clean car with nice paint, interior, and under carraige hopping, but to each his own....doesnt make it unfair  :uh:
> *


So you dont think bucket ass hoppers make lowriding look bad?


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 7 2008, 12:03 AM~9627138
> *So you dont think bucket ass hoppers make lowriding look bad?
> *



*That wasnt the question*....like i said i would much rather see a clean impala with a chrome under carriage hitting 35" than a car that doesnt even have a bumper doing 105. But i give those guys props, if they dont want to spend the money making the car look nice cause they know its just going to get fucked up then so what? Doesnt make lowriding look bad in my opinion, it's hopping :uh: Let them do their thing..... uffin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jan 7 2008, 01:06 AM~9627161
> *That wasnt the question....like i said i would much rather see a clean impala with a chrome under carriage hitting 35" than a car that doesnt even have a bumper doing 105. But i give those guys props, if they dont want to spend the money making the car look nice cause they know its just going to get fucked up then so what? Doesnt make lowriding look bad in my opinion, it's hopping  :uh:  Let them do their thing..... uffin:
> *


Ok


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jan 7 2008, 12:01 AM~9627123
> *I think your just trying to talk down on hoppers that dont have a clean paint job and nice interior, not really trying to ask a legit question. I would much rather see a clean car with nice paint, interior, and under carraige hopping, but to each his own....doesnt make it unfair  :uh:
> *


IM NOT TALKING DOWN ON HOPPERS, IF ITS STRICTLY FOR HOPPING THEN THATS DIFFERENT.... BUT WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT IS CARS THAT ARE ACTUALLY LOWRIDERS AND NOT HOPPERS.... TO ME HOPPERS STAY ON TRAILERS AND LOWRIDERS GET ON THE FREEWAY...


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

A HOP IS A HOP...ONLY DIFERENCE IS THE GUY WITH A CLEANER RIDE HAS MORE TO LOOSE....


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jan 7 2008, 12:12 AM~9627207
> *A HOP IS A HOP...ONLY DIFERENCE IS THE GUY WITH A CLEANER RIDE HAS MORE TO LOOSE....
> *


YOU SAID EXACTLY WHAT IM THINKING.....WOULD YOU HOP YOUR CLEAN ASS CAR WITH A BUCKET?


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Jan 7 2008, 12:11 AM~9627200
> *IM NOT TALKING DOWN ON HOPPERS, IF ITS STRICTLY FOR HOPPING THEN THATS DIFFERENT.... BUT WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT IS CARS THAT ARE ACTUALLY LOWRIDERS AND NOT HOPPERS.... TO ME HOPPERS STAY ON TRAILERS AND LOWRIDERS GET ON THE FREEWAY...
> *



Again this makes no sense to your question. So what if someone builds a "hopper" with candy paint, leather interior, and it's all chromed out....but they are hopping against a car with old paint and fucked up interior, is it not fair?


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jan 7 2008, 12:12 AM~9627207
> *A HOP IS A HOP...ONLY DIFERENCE IS THE GUY WITH A CLEANER RIDE HAS MORE TO LOOSE....
> *



TRUE, but that doesn't make it unfair :dunno:


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jan 7 2008, 12:14 AM~9627234
> *Again this makes no sense to your question. So what if someone builds a "hopper" with candy paint, leather interior, and it's all chromed out....but they are hopping against a car with old paint and fucked up interior, is it not fair?
> *


ITS A HOPPER....I WASNT TALKING ABOUT HOPPERS...AT THAT POINT IT DOESNT MATTER WHAT THE CARS LOOK LIKE, THEY WERE BUILT FOR ONE POURPOSE...IM TALKING ABOUT A LOWRIDER THAT YOU DRIVE...


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Jan 7 2008, 12:18 AM~9627270
> *ITS A HOPPER....I WASNT TALKING ABOUT HOPPERS...AT THAT POINT IT DOESNT MATTER WHAT THE CARS LOOK LIKE, THEY WERE BUILT FOR ONE POURPOSE...IM TALKING ABOUT A LOWRIDER THAT YOU DRIVE...
> *


 :roflmao: Nevermind man....


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE+Jan 6 2008, 11:13 PM~9627227-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT'S NOT UNFAIR....IF I HAD A CLEAN ASS RIDE AND YOU CAME UP TO ME WITH A BUCKET...I'LL TALK SHIT BUT IN THE END IT'S THE INCHES THAT MATTER NOT THE PAINT JOB AND MURALS ETC...


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jan 7 2008, 12:20 AM~9627286
> *:roflmao:  Nevermind man....
> *


YEAH, NEVERMIND


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

If your hopping the car, then your hopping the car....doesnt matter if it's a "lowrider" or a "hopper", if your going to nose up against sombody else it doesnt make it unfair if the other car isnt worth as much as yours. If your SCARED, then don't take the risk....


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jan 7 2008, 12:20 AM~9627287
> *YEAH....BUT I KNOW I GOT MORE TO LOOSE....IT'S ONLY UNFAIR TO YOU IF YOUR TOO SCARED TO HOP YOUR CAR IN THE FIRST PLACE.....
> IT'S NOT UNFAIR....IF I HAD A CLEAN ASS RIDE AND YOU CAME UP TO ME WITH A BUCKET...I'LL TALK SHIT BUT IN THE END IT'S THE INCHES THAT MATTER NOT THE PAINT JOB AND MURALS ETC...
> *


I GUESS I JUST TAKE MORE PRIDE IN MY CAR THEN SOME OF YALL DO


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

Lowriding is about..

CLEAN PAINT
CLEAN INTERIOR
& HOT SHIT!!!

IF YOU DON"T HAVE IT ALL....WELL THEN YOUR HALF-STEPPING!

How can you even tell how high or higher one car is over another when you are standing below it looking up on an angle? The reality is...people build bucket hoppers so they can act like they are doing something because they have a limited budget. I respect them, but I would rather see a clean ass Impala hit major inches and not get stuck vs some of the bucket ass G-Body (auction car) hopper with no drive shaft connected.

No one said the sport was cheap!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jan 7 2008, 01:24 AM~9627319
> *Lowriding is about..
> 
> CLEAN PAINT
> ...


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jan 7 2008, 12:23 AM~9627314
> *If your hopping the car, then your hopping the car....doesnt matter if it's a "lowrider" or a "hopper", if your going to nose up against sombody else it doesnt make it unfair if the other car isnt worth as much as yours. If your SCARED, then don't take the risk....
> *


LIKE I SAID...AINT NOBODY SCARED ON OUR SIDE...ALL THE CARS WE HAVE ARE CLEAN AND THEY JUMP...


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Jan 7 2008, 12:24 AM~9627316
> *I GUESS I JUST TAKE MORE PRIDE IN MY CAR THEN SOME OF YALL DO
> *



No offense man, but again that has nothing to do with your question....


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jan 7 2008, 12:26 AM~9627332
> *No offense man, but again that has nothing to do with your question....
> *


I JUST WANTED TO KNOW WHAT EVERYONE ELSE THOUGHT ABOUT THE SUBJECT...ITS TOO MANY BUCKETS ON THE STREETS DOWN HERE AND THEY FEEL LIKE WE SHOULD HOP WITH THEM ALL THE TIME


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Jan 7 2008, 12:26 AM~9627329
> *LIKE I SAID...AINT NOBODY SCARED ON OUR SIDE...ALL THE CARS WE HAVE ARE CLEAN AND THEY JUMP...
> *



So if someone pulls up to you and wants to hop, but there ride isnt "clean" you wont do it?


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Jan 6 2008, 11:24 PM~9627316
> *I GUESS I JUST TAKE MORE PRIDE IN MY CAR THEN SOME OF YALL DO
> *


TRUST ME I GOT PRIDE HOMEBOY.....DON'T SPEAK TOO SOON....  


BUT IF YOUR TOO WORRIED ABOUT HOW THE OTHER RIDE LOOKS THEN HOPPIN ISN'T FOR YOU...


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jan 7 2008, 12:29 AM~9627357
> *So if someone pulls up to you and wants to hop, but there ride isnt "clean" you wont do it?
> *


I BOW DOWN TO NOBODY....BUT THEY WILL GET THE SHIT CLOWNED OUT OF THEM FIRST


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jan 6 2008, 11:24 PM~9627319
> *Lowriding is about..
> 
> CLEAN PAINT
> ...


VERY TRUE BUT IT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH HOMEBOYS QUESTION.....


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jan 7 2008, 12:30 AM~9627362
> *TRUST ME I GOT PRIDE HOMEBOY.....DON'T SPEAK TOO SOON....
> BUT IF YOUR TOO WORRIED ABOUT HOW THE OTHER RIDE LOOKS THEN HOPPIN ISN'T FOR YOU...
> *


U GOT PRIDE BUT YOU'LL JUMP WITH A BUCKET????OK!!!


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

I THINK IF UR SCARED 2 HOP UR CLEAN ASS CAR THEN PUT IT ON A TURN TABLE AT THA CAR SHOWS THAS WAT I THINK


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

You'd be the man though if your clean ass undercarriage ride can beat a junk yard hopper


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901_@Jan 7 2008, 12:34 AM~9627396
> *I THINK IF UR SCARED 2 HOP UR CLEAN ASS CAR THEN PUT IT ON A TURN TABLE AT THA CAR SHOWS THAS WAT I THINK
> *


OK :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 7 2008, 01:34 AM~9627400
> *You'd be the man though if your clean ass undercarriage ride can beat a junk yard hopper
> *


True, but if he lost it would be just that much worse to lose to a shit box.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Jan 6 2008, 11:32 PM~9627387
> *U GOT PRIDE BUT YOU'LL JUMP WITH A BUCKET????OK!!!
> *


DO I HOP... :nono: AM I BUILDING A BUCKET :nono: 

A HOP IS A HOP...DON'T HOP IF YOU DON'T WANT TO PLAIN AND SIMPLE....

IF YOUR SHIT'S CLEAN THEN YOU DID IT RIGHT...IF IT'S NOT IT'S BULLSHIT


BUT LIKE I SAID A HOP IS A HOP...


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Jan 7 2008, 12:35 AM~9627407
> *OK :biggrin:
> *


If I was you i'd hop a bucket and save your clean ride.


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

YOU SEEN HOW THE DREAM TEAM DOES IT.A HOP IS A HOP NO MATTER HOW THE OTHER CAR LOOKS.ITS JUST SOME PEOPLE SOME TIMES HAVE A LITTLE EXTRA CHANGE AND THEY LIKE TO RIDE CLEAN.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 7 2008, 01:54 AM~9627523
> *YOU SEEN HOW THE DREAM TEAM DOES IT.A HOP IS A HOP NO MATTER HOW THE OTHER CAR  LOOKS.ITS JUST SOME PEOPLE SOME TIMES HAVE A LITTLE EXTRA CHANGE AND THEY LIKE TO RIDE CLEAN.
> *


Nene always hopping clean shit


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 6 2008, 11:56 PM~9627531
> *Nene always hopping clean shit
> *


I THINK HOMEBOY NEED TO READ YOUR SIG.....  



Support your local shows before they are gone.

Quit running your mouth and build your fucking car.

Fuck Donks we ride Glasshouses.


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 7 2008, 12:56 AM~9627531
> *Nene always hopping clean shit
> *



Yeah and he hops it against cars that arent "clean" cause a hop is a hop....isnt that right nene..... uffin: 

If your worried about fucking up your "clean" car while hopping against a car that isnt worth as much as yours, then dont hop!!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jan 7 2008, 01:59 AM~9627545
> *Yeah and he hops it against cars that arent "clean" cause a hop is a hop....isnt that right nene..... uffin:
> 
> If your worried about fucking up your "clean" car while hopping against a car that isnt worth as much as yours, then dont hop!!!
> *


I agree.


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jan 7 2008, 12:59 AM~9627545
> *Yeah and he hops it against cars that arent "clean" cause a hop is a hop....isnt that right nene..... uffin:
> 
> If your worried about fucking up your "clean" car while hopping against a car that isnt worth as much as yours, then dont hop!!!
> *


everybody knows nene has clean shit...we had his car... but get off his nuttz dude...


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Jan 7 2008, 01:03 AM~9627575
> *everybody knows nene has clean shit...we had his car... but get off his nuttz dude...
> *



How the fuck am i on his nuts?


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jan 7 2008, 12:58 AM~9627541
> *I THINK HOMEBOY NEED TO READ YOUR SIG.....
> Support your local shows before they are gone.
> 
> ...


this car im building will be clean and it will jump so if you want a piece you can get it


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jan 7 2008, 01:04 AM~9627580
> *How the fuck am i on his nuts?
> *


when this car im building is done, it will be clean and it will jump...do you want a piece? since you think im scared to hop


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal+Jan 6 2008, 11:41 PM~9627439-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CAN YOU READ....


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jan 7 2008, 01:08 AM~9627607
> *CAN YOU READ....
> *


then stop saying im scared to hop...i jump my cars


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jan 7 2008, 12:31 AM~9627376
> *VERY TRUE BUT IT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH HOMEBOYS QUESTION.....
> *


Sure it does..

Why waste your time hopping a pile of shit with some pumps in it. People want to see the total package; not some $500 auction car. A hop is a hop, but come correct!


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Jan 7 2008, 12:09 AM~9627616
> *then stop saying im scared to hop...i jump my cars
> *


YOUR THE ONE MAKING IT SEEM LIKE YOUR SCARED TO HOP BUCKETS CUZ YOU INVESTED MORE MONEY THEN THE NEXT GUY....


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jan 7 2008, 12:09 AM~9627617
> *Sure it does..
> 
> Why waste your time hopping a pile of shit with some pumps in it.  People want to see the total package; not some $500 auction car.  A hop is a hop, but come correct!
> *


VERY TRUE...BUT HEY...CELAN PAINT WONT GET YOU MORE INCHES....ISN'T THAT WHAT A HOPS ABOUT....I TO WOULD RATHER SEE A CLEAN RIDE HOPPING BUT HEY NOT EVERYBODY HAS THE SAME PRIORITIES...


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jan 7 2008, 01:09 AM~9627620
> *YOUR THE ONE MAKING IT SEEM LIKE YOUR SCARED TO HOP BUCKETS CUZ YOU INVESTED MORE MONEY THEN THE NEXT GUY....
> *


WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!! DIDNT YOU SAY YOU DONT HOP????????? THE QUESTION WAS FOR PEOPLE THAT HOP!!!!!!!! UR COMMENTS MEAN NOTHING......WHEN YOUR READY TO HOP THEN COMMENT


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Jan 7 2008, 01:07 AM~9627602
> *when this car im building is done, it will be clean and it will jump...do you want a piece? since you think im scared to hop
> *



I never said YOU were scared to hop, you claim your ride is clean...do you only hop it against cars that are worth as much or more than yours? Saying i'm on nene's nuts was just fucking stupid, i wasnt talking shit to you and i didnt bring him into this :uh: If your scared, your scared....if not then why worry about the "buckets"


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

spike wasnt scared 2 hop his cutty n his shit is clean


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Jan 7 2008, 12:12 AM~9627639
> *WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!! DIDNT YOU SAY YOU DONT HOP????????? THE QUESTION WAS FOR PEOPLE THAT HOP!!!!!!!! UR COMMENTS MEAN NOTHING......WHEN YOUR READY TO HOP THEN COMMENT
> *


YOU REPLIED....SO OBVIOUSLY THEY DID....PLUS YOU ALREADY KNOW WHERE I STAND... :uh:


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jan 7 2008, 01:12 AM~9627646
> *I never said YOU were scared to hop, you claim your ride is clean...do you only hop it against cars that are worth as much or more than yours? Saying i'm on nene's nuts was just fucking stupid, i wasnt talking shit to you and i didnt bring him into this  :uh:  If your scared, your scared....if not then why worry about the "buckets"
> *


DO YOU WANT TO HOP ????????????????????


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Jan 7 2008, 01:15 AM~9627669
> *DO YOU WANT TO HOP ????????????????????
> *



Yeah, but we have to get our rides appraised first to make sure it's fair.... :biggrin: 


Right?


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jan 7 2008, 12:15 AM~9627676
> *Yeah, but we have to get our rides appraised first to make sure it's fair.... :biggrin:
> Right?
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jan 7 2008, 01:14 AM~9627668
> *YOU REPLIED....SO OBVIOUSLY THEY DID....PLUS YOU ALREADY KNOW WHERE I STAND... :uh:
> *


DIDNT KNOW YOU WERE'NT INTO HOPPING... TILL I PAID ATTENTION TO WHAT YOU WROTE


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jan 7 2008, 01:15 AM~9627676
> *Yeah, but we have to get our rides appraised first to make sure it's fair.... :biggrin:
> Right?
> *


I DIDNT THINK SO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Jan 7 2008, 12:16 AM~9627681
> *DIDNT KNOW YOU WERE'NT INTO HOPPING... TILL I PAID ATTENTION TO WHAT YOU WROTE
> *


TOO BAD..I DON'T AGREE WITH WHAT YOUR SAYING....AND I PUT WHAT I THOUGHT DOESN'T MATTER IF I HOP OR NOT....


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Jan 7 2008, 01:17 AM~9627683
> *I DIDNT THINK SO!!!!!!!!!
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jan 7 2008, 01:18 AM~9627691
> *:roflmao:
> *


WHEN UR READY TO JUMP LET ME KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Jan 7 2008, 01:19 AM~9627696
> *WHEN UR READY TO JUMP LET ME KNOW :biggrin:
> *


my car is clean, no weight, straight street car, probably less batts than what u got, and ill hop


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 7 2008, 04:26 AM~9627711
> *my car is clean, no weight, straight street car, probably less batts than what u got, and ill hop
> *


 :0 :0 DON'T DO IT MUFASA. YOU MIGHT BREAK THIS FOOL OFF :biggrin:


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 7 2008, 01:26 AM~9627711
> *my car is clean, no weight, straight street car, probably less batts than what u got, and ill hop
> *


WHEN?


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Jan 7 2008, 01:27 AM~9627715
> *:0  :0  DON'T DO IT MUFASA. YOU MIGHT BREAK THIS FOOL OFF :biggrin:
> *


WHAT YOU GOT?


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

My opinion is simply this...Most people these days are getting cars out the junkyard,auction,old people whatever and putting all there money into making it hit bacc bumper and yes it has scratches and dents but that's just it,it's a HOPPER.

Now you also have guys on the other hand who acquire their cars the same way take the same money but choose to put it towards paint,interior,lifts what have you to look more respectable.That is the way I grew up a LOWRIDER.

Nothing is wrong with the way you choose but we all know better nosing up to car that is strictly for hopping,why would they waste doe on repainting their car every week?If I have a clean car I only challenge or accept hops from other clean cars and vice versa.

Hope this made sense.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 7 2008, 01:26 AM~9627711
> *my car is clean, no weight, straight street car, probably less batts than what u got, and ill hop
> *


  LOOKS LIKE A SHOW CAR


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Jan 7 2008, 01:27 AM~9627717
> *WHEN?
> *


whenever u want.......but ill embarass u........clean........undercarriage, custom paint, mural, bumper kit.........the trunk set up is in my avatar........


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jan 7 2008, 01:28 AM~9627724
> *My opinion is simply this...Most people these days are getting cars out the junkyard,auction,old people whatever and putting all there money into making it hit bacc bumper and yes it has scratches and dents but that's just it,it's a HOPPER.
> 
> Now you also have guys on the other hand who acquire their cars the same way take the same money but choose to put it towards paint,interior,lifts what have you to look more respectable.That is the way I grew up a LOWRIDER.
> ...


I AGREE WITH YOU...TOO BAD EVERYONE ELSE DOESNT SEE IT THAT WAY....THEY MUST HAVE BUCKETS


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Jan 7 2008, 01:29 AM~9627729
> * LOOKS LIKE A SHOW CAR
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thanx homie.........


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 7 2008, 01:31 AM~9627733
> *whenever u want.......but ill embarass u........clean........undercarriage, custom paint, mural, bumper kit.........the trunk set up is in my avatar........
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I DOUBT IT!!!!!!!


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 7 2008, 04:31 AM~9627733
> *whenever u want.......but ill embarass u........clean........undercarriage, custom paint, mural, bumper kit.........the trunk set up is in my avatar........
> *


:0 :yes: :yes:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 7 2008, 01:31 AM~9627738
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: thanx homie.........
> *


JUST RESPECTING GAME


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Jan 7 2008, 12:31 AM~9627735
> *I AGREE WITH YOU...TOO BAD EVERYONE ELSE DOESNT SEE IT THAT WAY....THEY MUST HAVE BUCKETS
> *


CAN'T HAVE A BUCKET IF IT AIN'T FINISHED....MY RIDE IS STILL IN PEICES


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Jan 7 2008, 01:32 AM~9627740
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I DOUBT IT!!!!!!!
> *


ok..u wanna compare clean cars.....mine will keep up with yours no problem..4 magazines and3 music videos.........6 batts over 40" ......can u hang???.......6 batts come see me........


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jan 7 2008, 01:33 AM~9627746
> *CAN'T HAVE A BUCKET IF IT AIN'T FINISHED....MY RIDE IS STILL IN PEICES
> *


OK


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 7 2008, 04:33 AM~9627748
> *ok..u wanna compare clean cars.....mine will keep up with yours no problem..4 magazines and3 music videos.........6 batts over 40" ......can u hang???.......6 COME SEE ME
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jan 7 2008, 01:33 AM~9627746
> *CAN'T HAVE A BUCKET IF IT AIN'T FINISHED....MY RIDE IS STILL IN PEICES
> *


TAKE YOUR TIME HOMMIE


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 7 2008, 01:33 AM~9627748
> *ok..u wanna compare clean cars.....mine will keep up with yours no problem..4 magazines and3 music videos.........6 batts over 40" ......can u hang???.......6 batts come see me........
> *


MY CAR IS NOT FINISHED YET.. BUT YOU'LL NEED WAY MORE THEN 40" TO GET WITH ME....


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Jan 7 2008, 12:34 AM~9627754
> *TAKE YOUR TIME HOMMIE
> *


GOT TO TALK TO YOU SOON....BY NEXT WEEKEND HOPEFULLY...


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Jan 7 2008, 12:35 AM~9627759
> *MY CAR IS NOT FINISHED YET.. BUT YOU'LL NEED WAY MORE THEN 40" TO GET WITH ME....
> *


DAMN SO THIS WHOLE TIME YOUR TALKING SHIT AND YOUR RIDE AIN'T FINISHED EITHER... :nono:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jan 7 2008, 01:35 AM~9627760
> *GOT TO TALK TO YOU SOON....BY NEXT WEEKEND HOPEFULLY...
> *


GET AT ME WHEN YOU READY


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Jan 7 2008, 01:35 AM~9627759
> *MY CAR IS NOT FINISHED YET.. BUT YOU'LL NEED WAY MORE THEN 40" TO GET WITH ME....
> *


i can do more.....just add batts.......but if u really know what u doing, u can do it with 6.......can u beat me??............and have a cleaner car????


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jan 7 2008, 01:36 AM~9627768
> *DAMN SO THIS WHOLE TIME YOUR TALKING SHIT AND YOUR RIDE AIN'T FINISHED EITHER...  :nono:
> *


NOW CAN YOU READ??????? I SAID IT WASNT DONE YET


----------



## KIKOUNO (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Jan 6 2008, 11:46 PM~9626989
> *ITS NOT ABOUT WANTING TO HOP...ITS ABOUT THIS HERE..."THEY HAVE NOTHING TO LOOSE IF THEY SHOOT A CYLINDER THROUGH THE HOOD..." DONT YOU THINK THE NEXT CAR SHOULD BE SOMEWHAT AS CLEAN AS YOU????????
> *


hey dog i give a lot credit for clean hoppers becouse we ride hope and play :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 7 2008, 04:37 AM~9627772
> *i can do more.....just add batts.......but if u really know what u doing, u can do it with 6.......can u beat me??............and have a cleaner car????
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 7 2008, 01:37 AM~9627772
> *i can do more.....just add batts.......but if u really know what u doing, u can do it with 6.......can u beat me??............and have a cleaner car????
> *


I CAN BEAT YOU IN INCHES... BUT WE'LL SEE HOW THIS ONE COMES OUT FROM THE PAINT...THEN WE COMPARE CLEAN


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Jan 7 2008, 01:39 AM~9627783
> *I CAN BEAT YOU IN INCHES... BUT WE'LL SEE HOW THIS ONE COMES OUT FROM THE PAINT...THEN WE COMPARE CLEAN
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: with 6 batts?????


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KIKOUNO_@Jan 7 2008, 01:38 AM~9627778
> *hey dog i give a lot credit for clean hoppers becouse we ride hope and play  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS MAN


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

oh and i dont go to shops..i didnt have to wait for it to come out the paint............or hydros....or sounds.........or whatever..........i do my own work


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 7 2008, 04:40 AM~9627787
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: with 6 batts?????
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Jan 7 2008, 12:38 AM~9627776
> *NOW CAN YOU READ??????? I SAID IT WASNT DONE YET
> *



I'D AT LEAST WAIT TILL MY SHIT WAS DONE TO BE TRYING TO CALL FOOLS OUT...ESPECIALLY MUFASA....I GIVE THAT RIDE ALOT OF RESPECT....


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 7 2008, 04:41 AM~9627791
> *oh and i dont go to shops..i didnt have to wait for it to come out the paint............or hydros....or sounds.........or whatever..........i do my own work
> *


  :yes: :yes:


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 7 2008, 01:40 AM~9627787
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: with 6 batts?????
> *


WITH WHAT I GOT.....NOW I SHOULD RE RACK MY TRUNK CAUSE YOU CALLED ME OUT? TAKE IT HOW I GIVE IT


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jan 7 2008, 04:42 AM~9627797
> *I'D AT LEAST WAIT TILL MY SHIT WAS DONE TO BE TRYING TO CALL FOOLS OUT...ESPECIALLY MUFASA....I GIVE THAT RIDE ALOT OF RESPECT....
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jan 7 2008, 01:42 AM~9627797
> *I'D AT LEAST WAIT TILL MY SHIT WAS DONE TO BE TRYING TO CALL FOOLS OUT...ESPECIALLY MUFASA....I GIVE THAT RIDE ALOT OF RESPECT....
> *


I KNOW WHAT IM COMMING WITH...IF IT WASNT GOING TO BE HOTT I WOULD'NT TALK SHIT....


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Jan 7 2008, 01:42 AM~9627803
> *WITH WHAT I GOT.....NOW I SHOULD RE RACK MY TRUNK CAUSE YOU CALLED ME OUT? TAKE IT HOW I GIVE IT
> *


no.just pull out some batts..........dont have to re rack............u wanted to compare clean hoppers to junk............so u wanna hop clean with clean........so i wanna hop equal batts to keep it fair......whats the problem homie?


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Jan 7 2008, 01:42 AM~9627805
> *X2 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ARE YOU MUFASA'S CHEERLEADER????????


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Jan 7 2008, 01:42 AM~9627805
> *X2 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanx homie..good looking out! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jan 7 2008, 01:42 AM~9627797
> *I'D AT LEAST WAIT TILL MY SHIT WAS DONE TO BE TRYING TO CALL FOOLS OUT...ESPECIALLY MUFASA....I GIVE THAT RIDE ALOT OF RESPECT....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thanx homie...........


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 7 2008, 01:44 AM~9627815
> *no.just pull out some batts..........dont have to re rack............u wanted to compare clean hoppers to junk............so u wanna hop clean with clean........so i wanna hop equal batts to keep it fair......whats the problem homie?
> *


THERE IS NO PROBLEM...YOU WANT EQUAL THEN YOU ADD BATTERIES. YOU CALLED ME OUT


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 7 2008, 04:44 AM~9627815
> *no.just pull out some batts..........dont have to re rack............u wanted to compare clean hoppers to junk............so u wanna hop clean with clean........so i wanna hop equal batts to keep it fair......whats the problem homie?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: MAYBE HE'S SACARED??? hno: hno:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Jan 7 2008, 04:44 AM~9627819
> *ARE YOU MUFASA'S CHEERLEADER????????
> *


 :0 YOU GOT JOKES FOOL!!!! KICK ROCKS BITCH!!!!! :guns: :guns:


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Jan 7 2008, 01:46 AM~9627827
> *[/size]* :dunno:  :dunno: MAYBE HE'S SACARED??? hno:  hno:
> [/b]


DO YOU HAVE SOMETHING TO HOP????????


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Jan 7 2008, 01:46 AM~9627825
> *THERE IS NO PROBLEM...YOU WANT EQUAL THEN YOU ADD BATTERIES. YOU CALLED ME OUT
> *


 :uh: :uh: u were the one crying who started the topic about junk cars..........


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Jan 7 2008, 04:46 AM~9627825
> *THERE IS NO PROBLEM...YOU WANT EQUAL THEN YOU ADD BATTERIES. YOU CALLED ME OUT
> *


 :uh: *ACTUALLY....... YOU CALLED YOURSELF OUT WHEN YOU MADE THIS FUCKEN TOPIC BITCH!!!!!*


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Jan 7 2008, 01:47 AM~9627833
> *:0  YOU GOT JOKES FOOL!!!! KICK ROCKS BITCH!!!!! :guns:  :guns:
> *


AWWWWW MY BAD...DID I HURT UR FEELINGS????


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Jan 7 2008, 01:48 AM~9627846
> *:uh:  ACTUALLY....... YOU CALLED YOURSELF OUT WHEN YOU MADE THIS FUCKEN TOPIC BITCH!!!!!
> *


NOW IM THE BITCH?????? BUT UR ACTIN SENSITIVE!!!!!!!!! GO CRY IN THE CORNER


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

im out....im not into shit talking on the net.....btw.how many batts u running???........single pump?


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 7 2008, 01:47 AM~9627837
> *:uh:  :uh: u were the one crying who started the topic about junk cars..........
> *


WHEN ITS DONE ILL HIT YOU UP AND WE CAN DO THIS!!!!!!!


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Jan 7 2008, 04:47 AM~9627836
> *DO YOU HAVE SOMETHING TO HOP????????
> *


*IN THE WORKS, BUT YOU DON'T SEE ME ON HERE TALKING ABOUT COMPARING CLEAN HOPPERS TO JUNK HOPPERS :angry: AND SECOND, I DON'T LIVE IN CALI NOR DO NEED TO LIVE THERE TO KNOW WHAT A HOPPER IS SUPPOSED TO BE. JUST WAIT TILL MUFASA BREAKS YO ASS OFF. I SURE HOPE THAT SOMEBODY GET'S ALL THIS ON VIDEO AND OR PICS*


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Jan 7 2008, 01:50 AM~9627865
> *WHEN ITS DONE ILL HIT YOU UP AND WE CAN DO THIS!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 7 2008, 01:50 AM~9627863
> *im out....im not into shit talking on the net.....btw.how many batts u running???........single pump?
> *


YOU'LL SEE


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Jan 7 2008, 01:50 AM~9627869
> *IN THE WORKS, BUT  YOU DON'T SEE ME ON HERE TALKING ABOUT COMPARING CLEAN HOPPERS TO JUNK HOPPERS :angry: AND SECOND, I DON'T LIVE IN CALI NOR DO NEED TO LIVE THERE TO KNOW WHAT A HOPPER IS SUPPOSED TO BE. JUST WAIT TILL MUFASA BREAKS YO ASS OFF. I SURE HOPE THAT SOMEBODY GET'S ALL THIS ON VIDEO AND OR PICS
> *


SO YOU LIKE SUCKIN MUFASA'S NUTTS HUHH??????
DAMN GROUPIE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Jan 7 2008, 01:51 AM~9627872
> *YOU'LL SEE
> *


y cant u say it????............i already told u what i got............like i said ....check my avatar...........


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 7 2008, 04:52 AM~9627878
> *y cant u say it????............i already told u what i got............like i said ....check my avatar...........
> *


HE'S ALL TALK HOMIE. DON'T TRIP. :thumbsup:


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 7 2008, 01:52 AM~9627878
> *y cant u say it????............i already told u what i got............like i said ....check my avatar...........
> *


ILL SHOW YOU BEFORE WE HOP


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

oh .i see..prolly a lot more than me..........dont tell me u gonna use weight too
:uh: :uh:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 7 2008, 04:54 AM~9627890
> *oh .i see..prolly a lot more than me..........dont tell me u gonna use weight too
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Jan 7 2008, 01:54 AM~9627883
> *HE'S ALL TALK HOMIE. DON'T TRIP. :thumbsup:
> *


GROUPIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 7 2008, 01:54 AM~9627890
> *oh .i see..prolly a lot more than me..........dont tell me u gonna use weight too
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


NAWW, NO WEIGHT BROTHA.....JUST BATTERIES


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Jan 7 2008, 04:56 AM~9627898
> *NAWW, NO WEIGHT BROTHA.....JUST BATTERIES
> *


 :no: YOU PROBRABLY GONNA WEIGHT THAT FUCKEN CAR DOWN


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Jan 7 2008, 01:55 AM~9627891
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ALL THE GUYS MUST LOVE HOW U SUCK NUTTS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Jan 7 2008, 01:57 AM~9627907
> *:no: YOU PROBRABLY GONNA WEIGHT THAT FUCKEN CAR DOWN
> *


LIKE I SAID HOMEGIRL.....HE CAN CHECK IT OUT WHEN WE HOP...BUT ILL BE WAITING FOR YOU ALSO....FUCKEN GROUPIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Jan 7 2008, 01:56 AM~9627898
> *NAWW, NO WEIGHT BROTHA.....JUST BATTERIES
> *


but u still wont say how many??..............like u said.u didnt think it was fair to hop clean with junk........but youll hop 12 batts on 6????.......or whatever u got.......


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Jan 7 2008, 04:57 AM~9627910
> *ALL THE GUYS MUST LOVE HOW U SUCK NUTTS!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ALL YOU DO IS TALK SHIT HOMIE!!!!! PULL SOMETHING UP OR SHUT THE FUCK UP. TALKING SHIT AND YOUR CAR HAS NOT EVEN BEEN BUILT YET!!!! KICK ROCKS HOE!!!!! :angry:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

isnt that kinda contradicting the topic u started about shit being fair???or un fair??


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

Ah man... :roflmao: This is still going on? Im out, all you guys have a good night, and to mufasa and all the rest of the hoppers out there "clean" or not, much props :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jan 7 2008, 02:00 AM~9627927
> *Ah man... :roflmao:  This is still going on? Im out, all you guys have a good night, and to mufasa and all the rest of the hoppers out there "clean" or not, much props  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Jan 7 2008, 01:59 AM~9627919
> *ALL YOU DO IS TALK SHIT HOMIE!!!!! PULL SOMETHING UP OR SHUT THE FUCK UP. TALKING SHIT AND YOUR CAR HAS NOT EVEN BEEN BUILT YET!!!! KICK ROCKS HOE!!!!! :angry:
> *


JUST LIKE YOURS BITCH!!!!!!!!!BRING YOUR PIECE OF SHIT AND WE CAN DO THIS....MY CAR ISNT DONE BUT ILL HAVE SOMETHING TO JUMP WHEN YOU BRING UR PUNK ASS CAR.....AND YEAH, I TALK SHIT ABVOUT MY OWN CAR BITCH!!!!!!!IM NOT RIDING SOMEONE ELSES NUTTZ!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 7 2008, 01:59 AM~9627923
> *isnt that kinda contradicting the topic u started about shit being fair???or un fair??
> *


IF YOU SEEN THE CARS THAT TRY TO PULL UP TO THESE CLEAN CARS OUTHERE YOU WOULD BE DISGUSTED...THATS WHY I STARTED THE TOPIC


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Jan 7 2008, 02:04 AM~9627946
> *IF YOU SEEN THE CARS THAT TRY TO PULL UP TO THESE CLEAN CARS OUTHERE YOU WOULD BE DISGUSTED...THATS WHY I STARTED THE TOPIC
> *


i hear you...........i go through the same shit out here......plus everybody wanna come at me with more batts in the trunk than what i got........


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Jan 7 2008, 05:02 AM~9627936
> *JUST LIKE YOURS BITCH!!!!!!!!!BRING YOUR PIECE OF SHIT AND WE CAN DO THIS....MY CAR ISNT DONE BUT ILL HAVE SOMETHING TO JUMP WHEN YOU BRING UR PUNK ASS CAR.....AND YEAH, I TALK SHIT ABVOUT MY OWN CAR BITCH!!!!!!!IM NOT RIDING SOMEONE ELSES NUTTZ!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


CHECK IT HOMIE. YOU BUILD YOU A NICE HOPPER. I WILL GO TO THE LOCAL JUNK YARD AND BY A $100 SAME SETUP IN BOTH CARS. YOU CAN USE THE WEIGHT HOMIE AND WE WILL SEE WHO'S SHIT GET UP :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

its all good...im out.........


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 7 2008, 05:07 AM~9627967
> *its all good...im out.........
> *


X2 HOMIE. I WILL HIT YOU UP ALRATOS


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 7 2008, 02:06 AM~9627957
> *i hear you...........i go through the same shit out here......plus everybody wanna come at me with more batts in the trunk than what i got........
> *


EVERYBODY BLEW MY TOPIC OUT OF CONTEXT....I WAS REFERRING TO CARS THAT DONT EVEN RUN AND HAS MIXED MATCH BATTERIES 3 DIFFERENT RIMS AND BUCKLES ALL OVER IT....THATS WHY I SAID IS IT A FAIR ONE


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Jan 7 2008, 02:07 AM~9627965
> *CHECK IT HOMIE. YOU BUILD YOU A NICE HOPPER. I WILL GO TO THE LOCAL JUNK YARD AND BY A $100 SAME SETUP IN BOTH CARS. YOU CAN USE THE WEIGHT HOMIE AND WE WILL SEE WHO'S SHIT GET UP :0
> *


OK, DO YOUR THANG...BUT BE READY WHEN YOU BRING IT...YOU CAN CHECK THE TRUNK FOR WEIGHT....IM OUT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

once you accept the challenge , then YES its fair,,a hop is a hop. Nobody is gonna put a gun to you head and MAKE you hop against them.

Personally ,,,i would never hop a clean car against a beater (unless it was for big cash and im pretty sure i would win)


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Friends don't let friends hop junk :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 6 2008, 11:39 PM~9626923
> *its all about the inches..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Jan 6 2008, 11:36 PM~9626898
> *IS IT FAIR TO HOP YOUR CAR THAT YOU HAVE THOUSANDS OF DOLLARS PUT INTO IT, WITH A CAR THAT HAS DENTS, BUCKLES, FUCKED UP INTERIOR, AND FADED PAINT,
> 
> WHAT IS YOUR OPINION??????????
> *


WELL U MUST BE TALKING ABOUT LAST NITE MAN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I THINK KLEAN KARS SHOULD JUMP WITH KLEAN KARS AND JUNK SHOULD HOP WITH JUNK :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shawngoodtimer sd_@Jan 7 2008, 09:33 AM~9629602
> *WELL U MUST BE TALKING ABOUT LAST NITE MAN  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  I THINK KLEAN KARS SHOULD JUMP WITH KLEAN KARS AND JUNK SHOULD HOP WITH JUNK  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP SHAWN!!!!!!!!


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

Hopping f--ks up cars quick. I have more pride in lowriding then just putting a junk car together and hopping it. there are some cars out there i would not claim never been painted no interior nothing......But there are some that at least started out clean...


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

damn :uh: hop is a hop homie!!!!!


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jan 7 2008, 12:33 AM~9627746
> *CAN'T HAVE A BUCKET IF IT AIN'T FINISHED....MY RIDE IS STILL IN PEICES
> *


damn 79regal this foo call u out lol :biggrin: jk


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

MY 2 CENTS I RATHER SEE A CLEAN HOPPER THAN A DEMOLITION DERBY CAR HOP EVEN IF THE CLEAN CAR ONLY GETS A FEW INCHES I GIVE MORE PROPS TO THEM FOR HAVING CLEAN AND ALL TOGHETHER RIDES SOME (HOPPERS LOOK LIKE SOME TOOK A SHIT AND THERE IT WAS).


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THE STREETS ARE THE STREETS! PULL UP OR SHUT UP IS THE SAYING,I I DONT RECALL ANYONE SAYING BRING A CLEAN CAR TO HOP, I FEEL WHAT SOME OF YOU GUYS ARE SAYING BUT IVE LEARNED THRU TRIAL AND ERROR. THATS WHY I DONT PUT MUCH MONEY IN MY HOPPERS AS LONG AS THEY DO OVER 75 IM COOL,THE MONEY I SAVE GOES STRAIGHT INTO MY RAGS   NOW IF YOU HOP A RAG MAN YOU EARN ALOT OF RESPECT FROM ME CAUSE I WONT DO IT..... WELL NOT YET


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Jan 7 2008, 02:10 PM~9631426
> *WHAT UP SHAWN!!!!!!!!
> *


WAS UP MAN I HOPE IM READY IN 2 WEEKS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

:loco:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

does this topic have somthin to do with what happened at the new years picnic :0 :0


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 8 2008, 12:56 PM~9640443
> *does this topic have somthin to do with what happened at the new years picnic :0 :0
> *


yes it is :0 ... when Dena for life call them out.... :uh:


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 8 2008, 01:56 PM~9640443
> *does this topic have somthin to do with what happened at the new years picnic :0 :0
> *


NO


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Jan 8 2008, 02:16 PM~9641013
> *NO
> *


 :uh:


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

YES DENA 4 LIFE DID CALL US OUT AND WE BROUGHT 2 CARS TO HOPP WITH THEM OUT THE 13 OF US THAT DROVE TO L.A FROM S.D......, THE PUNK ASS SECURTIY TOLD US IF WE HOPP THEN WE HAVE TO LEAVE, BUT WE STILL PUT OUR WHITE REGAL ON THE BUMPER IF U NEED KNOW FROM THE DASH BY THE WAY. AINT NO ONE RUNNING THIS IS "STRAIGHT GAME"


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

Clean Impala Hoppers :thumbsup:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## liljuve13 (Apr 23, 2006)

If you decide to hop your car against another car it dont matter how the car looks
cause the intention is to see who hops higher and not whos car looks cleaner.


----------



## 84boxchevy (Apr 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by liljuve13_@Jan 10 2008, 07:18 AM~9656840
> *If you decide to hop your car against another car it dont matter how the car looks
> cause the intention is to see who hops higher and not whos car looks cleaner.
> *


yeah, if your worried about the looks, build a show car, but you wanna hop, your gonna fuck shit up. In the end they all end up looking the same.


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

GO TO PAGE 2 TOPIC:TEAM ALLSTARS BRAKES OFF SCREAM TEAM & REDS .ITS ALL ABOUT HOPPING PERIOD!! JUST PULL UP BUT REMEMBER SHIT HAPPENS BUT STAY TRUE TO THE GAME :thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by liljuve13_@Jan 10 2008, 09:18 AM~9656840
> *If you decide to hop your car against another car it dont matter how the car looks
> cause the intention is to see who hops higher and not whos car looks cleaner.
> *


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Jan 7 2008, 01:36 AM~9626898
> *IS IT FAIR TO HOP YOUR CAR THAT YOU HAVE THOUSANDS OF DOLLARS PUT INTO IT, WITH A CAR THAT HAS DENTS, BUCKLES, FUCKED UP INTERIOR, AND FADED PAINT,
> 
> WHAT IS YOUR OPINION??????????
> *



like they said...all about the inches!


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 19 2008, 06:46 PM~9736071
> *like they said...all about the inches!
> *


its all about inches if you want style points go to star search
what would you rather fuck a bomb bitch in pro club gear
or a ugly bitch in versachi


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

when i pulled my car up to yalls yall stared moveing it so that running if u want some come get some dena 4 life


> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Jan 8 2008, 05:51 PM~9642193
> *YES DENA 4 LIFE DID CALL US OUT AND WE BROUGHT 2 CARS TO HOPP WITH THEM OUT THE 13 OF US THAT DROVE TO L.A FROM S.D......,  THE PUNK ASS SECURTIY TOLD US IF WE HOPP THEN WE HAVE TO LEAVE, BUT WE STILL PUT OUR WHITE REGAL ON THE BUMPER IF U NEED KNOW FROM THE DASH BY THE WAY.  AINT NO ONE RUNNING THIS IS "STRAIGHT GAME"
> *


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Jan 8 2008, 04:51 PM~9642193
> *YES DENA 4 LIFE DID CALL US OUT AND WE BROUGHT 2 CARS TO HOPP WITH THEM OUT THE 13 OF US THAT DROVE TO L.A FROM S.D......,  THE PUNK ASS SECURTIY TOLD US IF WE HOPP THEN WE HAVE TO LEAVE, BUT WE STILL PUT OUR WHITE REGAL ON THE BUMPER IF U NEED KNOW FROM THE DASH BY THE WAY.  AINT NO ONE RUNNING THIS IS "STRAIGHT GAME"
> *


MAN YOU GUYS :tears: :tears: :tears: 2 MUCH PULL UP OR SHUT UP :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Jan 19 2008, 08:04 PM~9736458
> *when i pulled my car up to yalls yall stared moveing it so that running if u want some come get some dena 4 life
> *



:yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 19 2008, 10:35 PM~9736299
> *its all about  inches if you want style points go to star search
> what would you rather fuck a bomb bitch in pro club gear
> or a ugly bitch in versachi
> *



all about busting a nutt when you get down 2 it... :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Jan 6 2008, 11:36 PM~9626898
> *IS IT FAIR TO HOP YOUR CAR THAT YOU HAVE THOUSANDS OF DOLLARS PUT INTO IT, WITH A CAR THAT HAS DENTS, BUCKLES, FUCKED UP INTERIOR, AND FADED PAINT,
> 
> WHAT IS YOUR OPINION??????????
> *


well the point of a hop is inches...so it really doesnt matter what the hell it looks like...

now if the question is what is more intertaining... clean ass $65k show hoppers or junk yard windowless engineless shit box hoppers goin at it.....well that answer is obvious..


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jan 7 2008, 02:01 AM~9627123
> *I think your just trying to talk down on hoppers that dont have a clean paint job and nice interior, not really trying to ask a legit question. I would much rather see a clean car with nice paint, interior, and under carraige hopping, but to each his own....doesnt make it unfair  :uh:
> *


----------



## voodoo005 (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jan 7 2008, 12:01 AM~9627123
> *I think your just trying to talk down on hoppers that dont have a clean paint job and nice interior, not really trying to ask a legit question. I would much rather see a clean car with nice paint, interior, and under carraige hopping, but to each his own....doesnt make it unfair  :uh:
> *


     :twak: :twak: :twak: tell that to that *** with the green cut dog


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Jan 6 2008, 11:36 PM~9626898
> *IS IT FAIR TO HOP YOUR CAR THAT YOU HAVE THOUSANDS OF DOLLARS PUT INTO IT, WITH A CAR THAT HAS DENTS, BUCKLES, FUCKED UP INTERIOR, AND FADED PAINT,
> 
> WHAT IS YOUR OPINION??????????
> *



if both of you are potatoe chippin, I guess its all good... :biggrin:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

I SAY IF U PUT THOUSAND'S OF DOLLARS INTO A HOPPER A GET BEAT BY SOMEBODY THAT'S ONLY PUT $ INTO THEIR SET UP THEN YOUR FOOL FOR TRYING TO MAKE A HOPPER INTO A SHOW CAR AND HE IS THE WINNER


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

well i don't give a fuck im hopping clean shit anyways. if motherfuckas don;t have money to do it, then thats not my problem. clean or not lets hop. :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

*all i have to say is*


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

all my shit is hot so lets hope


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 31 2008, 09:09 PM~9836857
> *well i don't give a fuck im hopping clean shit anyways. if motherfuckas don;t have money to do it, then thats not my problem. clean or not lets  hop.   :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: CLEAN OR NOT LETS GET DOWN IF IT STARTS OFF CLEAN AND YOUR HOPPIN IT ITS GOING TO FALL APART ANY WAY SO FUCK IT HOP WHAT U GOT THATS HOW I FEEL


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 31 2008, 09:14 PM~9836933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nuff said^^^ Just like when Spikes car got hit in front. That shit isnt right! A $2000 car fucking up a $40,000 car! To me that just hating on a nice car. Just cause someone didnt put money into there car and made a $2000 a hopper. Why would they fuck up someones nice hopper. HATERS!!! Hell, I would have been mad even if I was Todd. When his clean ass green 64 landed on the $2000 car. Even though it didnt mess up Todds car. They tried! I think people be trying to fuck up peoples clean hoppers when they dont have one on purpose!!! My 2cent!


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 1 2008, 12:29 AM~9838952
> *Nuff said^^^ Just like when Spikes car got hit in front. That shit isnt right! A $2000 car fucking up a $40,000 car! To me that just hating on a nice car. Just cause someone didnt put money into there car and made a $2000 a hopper. Why would they fuck up someones nice hopper. HATERS!!! Hell, I would have been mad even if I was Todd. When his clean ass green 64 landed on the $2000 car. Even though it not mess up Todds car. They tried! I think people be trying to fuck up peoples clean hoppers when they dont have one on purpose!!! My 2cent!
> *


LET THESE FOOLS KNOW DOG FUCKEN HATERS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 31 2008, 08:09 PM~9836857
> *well i don't give a fuck im hopping clean shit anyways. if motherfuckas don;t have money to do it, then thats not my problem. clean or not lets  hop.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 31 2008, 09:14 PM~9836933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

The way i see it is New bootys are hopping what yall call junk cars but when in fact they are doing just like alot of us were trying to do and thats trying to make a statement.Now that some of us have been in the game long enough to actually build cleaner and better cars we cant forget where we come from( i know i dont).So i dont knock newbes BUT IF YOU HAVE BEEN IN THE GAME AND YOU PULL A PEICE OF SHIT UP HELL NAH YOU ARE NOT GOING TO GET A HOP we going to go to your shop or whatever and build something you can be proud of.Then we can get down for the get down :biggrin: 

Bye the way Spike that Cutt dawg looks good. I remember when it was a B and Ks :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Feb 1 2008, 09:42 AM~9841076
> *The way i see it is New bootys are hopping what yall call junk cars but when in fact they are doing just like alot of us were trying to do and thats trying to make a statement.Now that some of us have been in the game long enough to actually build cleaner and better cars we cant forget where we come from( i know i dont).So i dont knock newbes BUT IF YOU HAVE BEEN IN THE GAME AND YOU PULL A PEICE OF SHIT UP HELL NAH YOU ARE NOT GOING TO GET A HOP we going to go to your shop or whatever and build something you can be proud of.Then we can get down for the get down :biggrin:
> 
> Bye the way Spike that Cutt  dawg looks good. I remember when it was a B and Ks  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

IT DONT MATTER WHAT YOU GOT, YOU WANT TO HOP LET'S HOP NO EXCUSES............ SO DONT BITCH ABOUT WHAT COSMETICS YOU GOT.........YOU DIGG!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Feb 1 2008, 10:42 AM~9841076
> *The way i see it is New bootys are hopping what yall call junk cars but when in fact they are doing just like alot of us were trying to do and thats trying to make a statement.Now that some of us have been in the game long enough to actually build cleaner and better cars we cant forget where we come from( i know i dont).So i dont knock newbes BUT IF YOU HAVE BEEN IN THE GAME AND YOU PULL A PEICE OF SHIT UP HELL NAH YOU ARE NOT GOING TO GET A HOP we going to go to your shop or whatever and build something you can be proud of.Then we can get down for the get down :biggrin:
> 
> Bye the way Spike that Cutt  dawg looks good. I remember when it was a B and Ks  :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah!!! But wouldnt you be mad if a newbie landed on your car? Newbie or not that just disrespect to the game and me. They can prove a point by out hopping you. Not with hitting your car.


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 2 2008, 02:25 AM~9847596
> *Yeah!!! But wouldnt you be mad if a newbie landed on your car? Newbie or not that just disrespect to the game and me. They can prove a point by out hopping you. Not with hitting your car.
> *


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Feb 1 2008, 10:47 AM~9841123
> *:wave:
> *


OG BIG RICH WHUT IT DUE?:worship: 

Lac-of-Respect Posted Today, 02:25 AM 
QUOTE(bigswanga @ Feb 1 2008, 10:42 AM) 

Yeah!!! But wouldnt you be mad if a newbie landed on your car? Newbie or not that just disrespect to the game and me. They can prove a point by out hopping you. Not with hitting your car.


Hitting my car?:nono: Nahh hommie im not worried about that because my car will never be that close to my compeditors to get hit(thats the best way to avoid that problem)thats why they have rulers :cheesy:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

no different then a junky foxbody stang racing a new vette or somethin


----------



## StR8OuTofPOMONA (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Jan 6 2008, 11:36 PM~9626898
> *IS IT FAIR TO HOP YOUR CAR THAT YOU HAVE THOUSANDS OF DOLLARS PUT INTO IT, WITH A CAR THAT HAS DENTS, BUCKLES, FUCKED UP INTERIOR, AND FADED PAINT,
> 
> WHAT IS YOUR OPINION??????????
> *


THEN DONT HOP AND KEEP YOUR CAR ON THE TRAILOR AND GO HOME !!!!!!!!!! IF YOUR CRUISING PULL UP OR SHUT UP AND GO HOME!!!!!!!!!!! :werd: :werd:


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

I agree that derilict cars should hop against derilict cars.

If your ride is clean and complete and the next fool pulls up with out a front bumper, more than likely they are going to bang that piece of shit in front of your car until you hop yours to look as ragedy as theirs. I think it is a hater move for anybody to pull a ragedy tore up piece of shit car in front of a clean rider trying to serve em. I think that is a punk ass way to try to gain some lowrider fame when that person obviously has not dedicated the time, effort, and money into being a worthy lowrider - but a piece of bouncin shit!!!

Not knockin anybody for building STRICTLY hoppers, but don't hate on REAL lowriders by pulling up those demolition derby carriages.


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

agreed!


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Feb 3 2008, 09:16 PM~9856257
> *I agree that derilict cars should hop against derilict cars.
> 
> If your ride is clean and complete and the next fool pulls up with out a front bumper, more than likely they are going to bang that piece of shit in front of your car until you hop yours to look as ragedy as theirs. I think it is a hater move for anybody to pull a ragedy tore up piece of shit car in front of a clean rider trying to serve em. I think that is a punk ass way to try to gain some lowrider fame when that person obviously has not dedicated the time, effort, and money into being a worthy lowrider - but a piece of bouncin shit!!!
> ...


 :0


----------



## StR8OuTofPOMONA (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Feb 3 2008, 03:16 PM~9856257
> *I agree that derilict cars should hop against derilict cars.
> 
> If your ride is clean and complete and the next fool pulls up with out a front bumper, more than likely they are going to bang that piece of shit in front of your car until you hop yours to look as ragedy as theirs. I think it is a hater move for anybody to pull a ragedy tore up piece of shit car in front of a clean rider trying to serve em. I think that is a punk ass way to try to gain some lowrider fame when that person obviously has not dedicated the time, effort, and money into being a worthy lowrider - but a piece of bouncin shit!!!
> ...


IF YOU ARE A TRUE RIDER YOU BUILD YOUR SHIT TO HOP CLEAN OR NOT HOP OR GO HOME AND IF YOU GOT A LOLO CLEAN OR NOT THE PUNK ASS IS THE ONE CRYIN LIKE YOUR AT A LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOW,AND JUST BECAUSE YOUR CAR HAS A BUMPER AND CHROME AND PAINT,DONT MEAN YOUR SHIT CAN HOP SO SHUT THE FUK UP AND HOP uffin: :werd:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

THIS IS WHAT I SEE.........


THE OWNERS OF THE HOPPER WITH LEAST GOODIES, DONT GIVE A FUCK....
SO OFCOURSE SWING WHAT YOU BRING


THE OWNERS WITH THE MOST GOODIES,
WANNA HOP AGAINST SOME ONE IN THEIR OWN LEVEL...


SO THERES NO RIGHT OR WRONG ANSWER....

JUST ALOT OF SHIT TALKING.. IF THE GOODIE CAR DONT HOP AGAINTS THE OK CAR, HE GETS CLOWNED ON..

BUT INREALITY, HE JUST FEELS IT AINT FAIR..


----------



## StR8OuTofPOMONA (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Feb 5 2008, 08:40 PM~9873507
> *THIS IS WHAT I SEE.........
> THE OWNERS OF THE HOPPER WITH LEAST GOODIES, DONT GIVE A FUCK....
> SO OFCOURSE SWING WHAT YOU BRING
> ...


SO HE NEEDS TO GO HOME BECAUSE THERES NO RULES IN THE STREETS ONLY IF YOU GET STUCK YOU LOSE


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

ALL I GOT TO SAY IS MUCH PROPS TO THEM CLEAN LOOKING HOPPERS AND FUCK THEM DEMOLITON DERBY HOPPERS RATHER SEE A CLEAN CAR DO A FEW INCHES THAN A DEMOLITON CAR GETTING STUCK JUSTMY2CENTS.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StR8OuTofPOMONA_@Feb 5 2008, 09:47 PM~9873590
> *SO HE NEEDS TO GO HOME BECAUSE THERES NO RULES IN THE STREETS ONLY IF YOU GET STUCK YOU LOSE
> *


Wouldnt that be a rule :scrutinize: :uh:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

I'D GIVE A CLEAN RIDE MORE RESPECT FOR COMING OUT AND RISKING DAMAGE TO HIS SHIT THEN THE GUY WHO PULLS UP IN A PRIMERED SINGLE BUMPER RIDE

JUST MY 2 CENTS

YOU PUT IN THE TIME AND MONEY INTO PAINT CHROME AND OTHER SHIT

WHILE THE OTHER GUY PUTS MORE MONEY INTO THE HYDROS AND SHIT LIKE THAT

EITHER WAY IT'S A WIN WIN SITUATION THE GUY WITH A CLEANER RIDE GETS MORE RESPECT CUZ HE'S SWINGING A FINISHED RIDE

BUT THE GUY WHO WINS THE HOP GETS THE CLOWNING RIGHTS

:dunno:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

:0


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StR8OuTofPOMONA_@Feb 5 2008, 10:34 PM~9873426
> *IF YOU ARE A TRUE RIDER YOU BUILD YOUR SHIT TO HOP CLEAN OR NOT HOP OR GO HOME AND IF YOU GOT A LOLO CLEAN OR NOT THE PUNK ASS IS THE ONE CRYIN LIKE YOUR AT A LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOW,AND JUST  BECAUSE YOUR CAR HAS A BUMPER AND CHROME AND PAINT,DONT MEAN YOUR SHIT CAN HOP SO SHUT THE FUK UP AND HOP uffin:  :werd:
> *




It's ok. I was 18 or 19 once, and I respect what you are trying to do. I did not have my first juiced lowrider until I turned 21 - so you are ahead in the game. As long as you head in the right direction. But with maturity comes wisdom. Wisdom in this case means you know the difference between a true lowrider that can hop and a car that was built to hop. 

Lowriders hop against lowriders. Those other cars do their own thing.

One day you will understand.


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jan 7 2008, 03:28 AM~9627724
> *My opinion is simply this...Most people these days are getting cars out the junkyard,auction,old people whatever and putting all there money into making it hit bacc bumper and yes it has scratches and dents but that's just it,it's a HOPPER.
> 
> Now you also have guys on the other hand who acquire their cars the same way take the same money but choose to put it towards paint,interior,lifts what have you to look more respectable.That is the way I grew up a LOWRIDER.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Feb 9 2008, 08:44 AM~9901659
> *
> 
> Lowriders hop against lowriders. Those other cars do their own thing.
> ...


damn......well said..............


----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Jan 7 2008, 12:50 AM~9627865
> *WHEN ITS DONE ILL HIT YOU UP AND WE CAN DO THIS!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsdown: :uh:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

I love them junkyard cars they make my ride look so nice in a nose up :biggrin:  Keep up the good work  Ive seen alot of very nice cars hittin big numbers and thats cool but there aint nothin better than bein able to drive the car 50 miles to the show break someone off and drive it home  :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 7 2008, 01:39 AM~9626923
> *its all about the inches..
> *


x2  just hop that shit and live all bullshit to tha side


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

Ive seen alot of very nice cars hittin big numbers and thats cool but there aint nothin better than bein able to drive the car 50 miles to the show break someone off and drive it home  :cheesy:
[/quote]


:biggrin:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Feb 9 2008, 09:44 AM~9901659
> *It's ok. I was 18 or 19 once, and I respect what you are trying to do. I did not have my first juiced lowrider until I turned 21 - so you are ahead in the game. As long as you head in the right direction. But with maturity comes wisdom. Wisdom in this case means you know the difference between a true lowrider that can hop and a car that was built to hop.
> 
> Lowriders hop against lowriders. Those other cars do their own thing.
> ...


 :roflmao: YA YOU GOT A POINT......BUT PEOPLE HERE ASKED HOP AGAINST A PIECE OF SHIT?I USED TO PUT ALOT OF MONEY INTO HOPPERS,AND MUCH PROPS TO THE MANY HOPPERS THAT DO,ITS JUST NOT FOR ME EITHER I WILL PUT ALL THAT MONEY INTO RAGS.BUT THE QUESTION HERE IS WOULD YOU HOP.THATS WHY ITS HOP BRING WHAT YOU BRING AND HOP IT OR JUST BE A CHEERLEADER  THATS WHY I HAVE A HOPPER TOO!HOP A PIECE OF SHIT AND SHOW AT A SHOW


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 6 2008, 11:48 PM~9627011
> *A hop is a hop, I just respect the clean hoppers more. I dont care much for hopping anyways its just a never ending argument.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali4Lyf (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Feb 3 2008, 02:16 PM~9856257
> *I agree that derilict cars should hop against derilict cars.
> 
> If your ride is clean and complete and the next fool pulls up with out a front bumper, more than likely they are going to bang that piece of shit in front of your car until you hop yours to look as ragedy as theirs. I think it is a hater move for anybody to pull a ragedy tore up piece of shit car in front of a clean rider trying to serve em. I think that is a punk ass way to try to gain some lowrider fame when that person obviously has not dedicated the time, effort, and money into being a worthy lowrider - but a piece of bouncin shit!!!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

DREAM TEAM..KING'S OF THIS SHIT..COAST TO COAST


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 19 2008, 04:02 PM~11128436
> *DREAM TEAM..KING'S OF THIS SHIT..COAST TO COAST
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Jan 7 2008, 12:46 AM~9626989
> *ITS NOT ABOUT WANTING TO HOP...ITS ABOUT THIS HERE..."THEY HAVE NOTHING TO LOOSE IF THEY SHOOT A CYLINDER THROUGH THE HOOD..." DONT YOU THINK THE NEXT CAR SHOULD BE SOMEWHAT AS CLEAN AS YOU????????
> *


 :yes:


----------



## reginab (Jul 23, 2008)

I maintain that a person's car is a reflection on them. I ride low coz I am on the low. 


_________________________________________________
Autopartswarehouse rocks hard.


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

swing what the fuck you bring if ur clean and u get broke off .....ur still clean but.....u just got broke the fuck off....if ur shit is falling apart and u get broke off...time to start collectin stamps bitch.....this aint no mutha fuckin hobbie this is a way of life....step ur fuckin game up...lowridin is lowridin and ur car does represent you so stop peaking in my pockets and fix the hole in yours if you cant afford living like this......STRAIGHT GAME CAR CLUB SAN DIEGO READY WILLING AND ABLE WE DONT DISCRIMINATE WE WILL BREAK OFF ANYONE ANYTIME ANYPLACE....see you in vegas 08...YEA DAT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theonegodchose_@Aug 11 2008, 10:47 PM~11321321
> *swing what the fuck you bring if ur clean and u get broke off .....ur still clean but.....u just got broke the fuck off....if ur shit is falling apart and u get broke off...time to start collectin stamps bitch.....this aint no mutha fuckin hobbie this is a way of life....step ur fuckin game up...lowridin is lowridin and ur car does represent you so stop peaking in my pockets and fix the hole in yours if you cant afford living like this......STRAIGHT GAME CAR CLUB SAN DIEGO READY WILLING AND ABLE WE DONT DISCRIMINATE WE WILL BREAK OFF ANYONE ANYTIME ANYPLACE....see you in vegas 08...YEA DAT!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X4


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theonegodchose_@Aug 11 2008, 10:47 PM~11321321
> *swing what the fuck you bring if ur clean and u get broke off .....ur still clean but.....u just got broke the fuck off....if ur shit is falling apart and u get broke off...time to start collectin stamps bitch.....this aint no mutha fuckin hobbie this is a way of life....step ur fuckin game up...lowridin is lowridin and ur car does represent you so stop peaking in my pockets and fix the hole in yours if you cant afford living like this......STRAIGHT GAME CAR CLUB SAN DIEGO READY WILLING AND ABLE WE DONT DISCRIMINATE WE WILL BREAK OFF ANYONE ANYTIME ANYPLACE....see you in vegas 08...YEA DAT!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Well put Homie


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Jan 7 2008, 01:36 AM~9626898
> *IS IT FAIR TO HOP YOUR CAR THAT YOU HAVE THOUSANDS OF DOLLARS PUT INTO IT, WITH A CAR THAT HAS DENTS, BUCKLES, FUCKED UP INTERIOR, AND FADED PAINT,
> 
> WHAT IS YOUR OPINION??????????
> *


that shit dont matter just hop that muthur fucker and represent!!! i hop junks and all but never give up, my 99 lincoln is gonna be a hopper soon and all that matters is the inches!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Jan 7 2008, 01:46 AM~9626989
> *ITS NOT ABOUT WANTING TO HOP...ITS ABOUT THIS HERE..."THEY HAVE NOTHING TO LOOSE IF THEY SHOOT A CYLINDER THROUGH THE HOOD..." DONT YOU THINK THE NEXT CAR SHOULD BE SOMEWHAT AS CLEAN AS YOU????????
> *


THAT HAPPEND TO MY CUTTY THE CYLINDER SHOT THRU THE HOOD AND IT HAD A NICE PAINT JOB AND STRIPPED BUT STILL HOPPING AND REPRESENTING MY CLUB.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Jan 7 2008, 01:52 AM~9627045
> *UR RIGHT ABOUT THAT...ITS ALWAYS AN ARGUEMENT
> *


TRUE I HAVE THE SAME PROBLEM HERE IN HOUSTON BUT IF U NOTICE ITS PEOPLE WITHOUT A RIDE THAT ARE ALWAYZ TALKING SHIT!


----------



## HOUSTONEMADE (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 31 2008, 09:14 PM~9836933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 THIS VATO SPIKE RIGHT HERE IS ALWAYS HAVING SOME CLEAN ASS CARS I SEEN THIS VATO IN VIDEOS AND HE GOT SOME CLEAN ASS CARS I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHAT YA GOT TO SAY


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

No ifs,and, or buts about it........DON'T HOP NO JUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!!


"If a madufucka a real rida his shit gon be clean,hot, and hop" gangster from da big M




Nuf said.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Feb 13 2008, 06:31 AM~9931448
> *I love them junkyard cars they make my ride look so nice in a nose up  :biggrin:   Keep up the good work   Ive seen alot of very nice cars hittin big numbers and thats cool but there aint nothin better than bein able to drive the car 50 miles to the show break someone off and drive it home    :cheesy:
> *


  HOW WOOD YOU NO. YOU CANT DRIVE 50 MILES :nono:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 23 2008, 10:22 PM~11421707
> *No ifs,and, or buts about it........DON'T HOP NO JUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> "If a madufucka a real rida his shit gon be clean,hot, and hop" gangster from da big M
> Nuf said.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

I do think car should stay in their own catogory...Becuase in most cases, the loser will use the line mines is cleaner.... Like Hopping a shit ass G-body against a full show Impala....It does happen and the end result is...Well You know...

I personally have some peices of shit I'm hopping rite now, But in due time I can clen them up. I like to build them ,get them working and then make them look good.

I would rather see to clean ass cars go at it ,then cars that are not complete, Front clips gone, no bumpers. Thats why my cars are complete ,run, and drive....Now it's time to chrome and paint.


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONEMADE_@Aug 23 2008, 06:22 PM~11420993
> *THIS VATO SPIKE RIGHT HERE IS ALWAYS HAVING SOME CLEAN ASS CARS  I SEEN THIS VATO IN VIDEOS  AND HE  GOT  SOME CLEAN ASS CARS I DONT GIVE A FUCK  WHAT YA GOT TO SAY
> *


LET THE HATERS KNOW


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

I say nose up or shut up.


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bounsir_@Feb 13 2008, 04:48 AM~9931311
> *:uh:
> :thumbsdown:  :uh:
> *


what do u have???


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin_@Aug 24 2008, 04:31 PM~11425846
> *I say nose up or shut up.
> *


out of all these people talkin shit on here. i know of only a few of them that actually hop thier cars....they know who they are....the rest of these suckas that dont hop should just keep shit to themselves....


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

RULE #1 have pride n YOUR RIDE.....  @ least n my book...


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Oct 22 2008, 12:26 PM~11940320
> *RULE #1 have pride n YOUR RIDE.....  @ least n my book...
> *


THOUGHT THIS WAS A GOOD TOPIC :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Feb 14 2008, 09:53 AM~9940950
> *
> :roflmao: YA YOU GOT A POINT......BUT PEOPLE HERE ASKED HOP AGAINST A PIECE OF SHIT?I USED TO PUT ALOT OF MONEY INTO HOPPERS,AND MUCH PROPS TO THE MANY HOPPERS THAT DO,ITS JUST NOT FOR ME EITHER I WILL PUT ALL THAT MONEY INTO RAGS.BUT THE QUESTION HERE IS WOULD YOU HOP.THATS WHY ITS HOP BRING WHAT YOU BRING AND HOP IT OR JUST BE A CHEERLEADER  THATS WHY I HAVE A HOPPER TOO!HOP A PIECE OF SHIT AND SHOW AT A SHOW
> *


 :0


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Aug 24 2008, 04:30 PM~11425839
> *LET THE HATERS KNOW
> *


Do yo thang spike!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Aug 24 2008, 04:30 PM~11425839
> *LET THE HATERS KNOW
> *


Just wondering Spike,

Are your cars built by Kool Aid or Boulevard? Those some clean rides.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Oct 24 2008, 02:43 PM~11965220
> *Just wondering Spike,
> 
> Are your cars built by Kool Aid or Boulevard? Those some clean rides.
> *


 DREAM TEAM CAR'S ARE ALWAYS CLEAN....... NOT PIECE SHIT LIKE ''TEAM FALLING STARS'' :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Munchin247 (Aug 3, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

Swing what you bring


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jan 7 2008, 01:44 AM~9626966
> *Why wouldnt it be fair, the way the car looks has nothing to do with how it performs.....that makes no sense, if you dont want to hop, dont hop.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Oct 22 2008, 04:47 AM~11937403
> *out of all these people talkin shit on here. i know of only a few of them that actually hop thier cars....they know who they are....the rest of these suckas that dont hop should just keep shit to themselves....
> *


Damn, did I hit a nerve homie?

I think if you build a hopper its your choice to make it actually a show car too. If you dont like going against a beater of a car that out hops you then build a beater yourself and spend the extra money on getting more inches.

And "no" I do not have a hopper, I did, and it was nice too. But having a hopper or not dont mean I cant have an opinion.


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin_@Oct 29 2008, 10:51 PM~12012446
> *Damn, did I hit a nerve homie?
> 
> I think if you build a hopper its your choice to make it actually a show car too. If you dont like going against a beater of a car that out hops you then build a beater yourself and spend the extra money on getting more inches.
> ...


NAW...ITS TAKES MORE THAN THAT TO UPSET ME...I STARTED THE TOPIC JUST TO GET AN OPINION...CAUSE ITS PEOPLE DOWN HERE THAT BUILD SOME SHITTY ASS CARS, THEY DONT EVEN MAKE THE EFFORT TO MAKE THEM RUN OR DRIVE....BUT THEY ALWAYS PUSH THEY SHIT UP ON SOMEONE WHO SPENT TIME AND MONEY ON THIER CAR AND TRY TO HOP...AND 9 OUT OF 10 TIMES THEY END UP HITTING THE CLEAN CAR...SHIT MAN..ALL OUR CARS ARE CLEAN LOWRIDERS AND WE STAY ON THE BUMPER...CHECK OUT SOME OF OUR CARS ON YOUTUBE..LOOK UP "STRAIGHT GAME" :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Jan 7 2008, 01:36 AM~9626898
> *IS IT FAIR TO HOP YOUR CAR THAT YOU HAVE THOUSANDS OF DOLLARS PUT INTO IT, WITH A CAR THAT HAS DENTS, BUCKLES, FUCKED UP INTERIOR, AND FADED PAINT,
> 
> WHAT IS YOUR OPINION??????????
> *


YOU TELL EM,  YOU BEAT ME AT A SHOW THEN ILL HOP, but if your talking shit then thats a whole nother story, "dont talk about it... be about it", :biggrin: i always keep my lip shut cause i dont plan to fuck my shit hopping against a p.o.s.....lol , but if they come at me then im gonna kick that first line regardless ....lol


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Feb 3 2008, 05:16 PM~9856257
> *I agree that derilict cars should hop against derilict cars.
> 
> If your ride is clean and complete and the next fool pulls up with out a front bumper, more than likely they are going to bang that piece of shit in front of your car until you hop yours to look as ragedy as theirs. I think it is a hater move for anybody to pull a ragedy tore up piece of shit car in front of a clean rider trying to serve em. I think that is a punk ass way to try to gain some lowrider fame when that person obviously has not dedicated the time, effort, and money into being a worthy lowrider - but a piece of bouncin shit!!!
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Jan 6 2008, 11:36 PM~9626898
> *IS IT FAIR TO HOP YOUR CAR THAT YOU HAVE THOUSANDS OF DOLLARS PUT INTO IT, WITH A CAR THAT HAS DENTS, BUCKLES, FUCKED UP INTERIOR, AND FADED PAINT,
> 
> WHAT IS YOUR OPINION??????????
> *


 :no:


----------



## Munchin247 (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Oct 24 2008, 03:43 PM~11965220
> *Just wondering Spike,
> 
> Are your cars built by Kool Aid or Boulevard? Those some clean rides.
> *


fuck no BUILT BY ME!!! :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## TCaddyDLR (Oct 30, 2008)

A Hop is a Hop!! Check out this Skeleton Hopppin

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=YN-QzWsfjP8&feature=related


----------



## Munchin247 (Aug 3, 2007)




----------

